# مجموعة بريدية على الياهو لمهندسى الميتالورجى و ndt



## ابو غازي (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذه مجموعة بريدية على الياهو لتبادل المعلومات و الملفات الخاصة بالميتالورجى و NDT

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/metallurgical_engineers/

نرجو التفاعل فى حالة الاشتراك اذا وجدت نفسك قد استفدت منها و لو قليلا


----------



## احمد سلامة البري (23 مارس 2011)

في غاية السعادة بوجودى في هذا المنتدي المبارك


----------



## نوفلة (24 مارس 2011)

بارك الله بيك فعلاً مجموعة مفيدة جداً.


----------



## ashraf maharak (25 مارس 2011)

بارك اللة فيكم جميعا


----------

